# What is the story behind your avatar?



## career_radio-checker (26 Jan 2007)

Ever wondered what that little 1"x1" picture in someones personal profile has meant?
Sometimes its because of personal reasons; sometimes its a treasured memory we want to share with the rest of the forum; and other times it's an insanely stupid picture which we just thought would be cool to put up.

Whatever the reason, it is a mystery to other forum members and I wish to start a thread where we can explain that little picture which is as recognisable as the forum users.

My picture has always been of a hamster or squirrel or some small rodent. Not calling myself a rodent but those sneaky little bastards can pop up when you least expect them and can scare the b-jesus out of you -- something I like to do  

Also, they can be quite comical; and for the sake of stealing 3 minutes of your life I will prove it with a little video
http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=-3894301868978665655

What's your story?


----------



## TN2IC (26 Jan 2007)

Team America....


Just love the movie....


My old one was the tac symbol for my former unit. But my new unit... hmm.. haven't figure that one out yet.


----------



## RHFC_piper (26 Jan 2007)

Mine is the least ugly picture I have  


It's also the best 'Army' picture I have... 






mmmm 25mm is tasty.


At some point I'll change it, but not today.


btw, good topic.  I've wondered about some peoples avatar. :cheers:


----------



## boehm (26 Jan 2007)

It's my cap badge, pretty lame compared RHFC_piper. :-[


----------



## career_radio-checker (26 Jan 2007)

Mmmmm. ME LIKE CANDY CORN FOR BREAKFAST!!!


----------



## RHFC_piper (26 Jan 2007)

boehm said:
			
		

> It's my cap badge, pretty lame compared RHFC_piper. :-[



It's all good.  At one point my avatar was my cap brass 'cause I had nothing more interesting (and I'm proud of my unit, as you should be).  I'm sure someone of greater tactical importants will notice my avatar some time, and ask me to remove it, sighting some Opsec or Public affairs reason.  Most likely along the lines of; The Canadian public doesn't need to see an ugly, bald grunt chewing on what, in essence, is a large grenade linked to a bunch more.

But until that time, there it is.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jan 2007)

So?  I take it, it was not Gold?


----------



## gaspasser (26 Jan 2007)

Piper, yours is like an ironic joke on the world. You did bite one 25mm, so your avatar is humourous (to me anyways).
Good topic CRC, 'cuz there's times I scratch my head at some people's avatars.
Mine basically points to the fact that I miss the Aurora world and the pic is taken in front of one of the hangers in Greenwood.  It's the most agressive pic I could find of the combat load of 1 CP 140.  Most times, I was one of the last people she saw before she went up.  Either fuelling, doing flight feeding, or removing the snow off the runway.  
Sooner or later, I 'll change it to another aircraft, I have many in my files to choose from.

Cheers, BYTD  ;D


----------



## kratz (26 Jan 2007)

My avatar is simple. Everyone recognizes it but my screename associated with the flag throws people for a loop. I was Comms Regt before I transferred over to the Naval reserve.


----------



## medaid (26 Jan 2007)

hehehe well, mine's a pic of two medtechs and I doing a simulated casualty extraction from a g-wagen for the Abbotsford Airshow  why? because I like it, and well I'm in the back ground least to be seen, just like we're supposed to be. The troops are the ones doing the real work


----------



## warspite (26 Jan 2007)

My avatar's a picture of HMS Warspite off Normandy-1944 where she was shelling German positions covering the landing at Sword beach.


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Jan 2007)

I just like mine  ;D


----------



## zipperhead_cop (26 Jan 2007)

I think I have avatar A.D.D.  Depending on my mood, or things I stumble across on the net I throw something up.  Back when I would talk myself into verbal warnings (so long ago, since I am _such_ a mature poster now  :), I would have a hideous sad clown avatar when I was flagged.  
Currently, that is some sort of transformation sequence for Tuxedo Max, from some bizarre live version of Sailor Moon.  You'll probably see my Sailor Jupiter one soon too, since Max is getting old.


----------



## niner domestic (26 Jan 2007)

Mine is in protest of it being winter and having to wear socks.


----------



## joonrooj (26 Jan 2007)

Mine is a picture of me jumping away from a large fireball in my backyard. Supposedly we made this for 'school' and somehow managed to convince the teacher that fireballs did relate to the course.
Full vid here:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6448588949901777391&q=wax+fireball


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (26 Jan 2007)

My name is part of the motto of my MOC......IN HOC SIGNO (VINCES)....VINCES means "conquer or victory" which is not really politically correct if you think that that means conquering everyone in the name of Christ. 
The new motto of my MOC is Vocatio ad Servitium (called to serve) which is cool and everything but when I was growing up all the hangings on the altar, in the church etc said IHS....IN HOC SIGNO...and being a traditional type of guy I kind of identify with it. 
I always change my picture...sometimes my dog...sometimes a ship...or the MARLANT crest...whatever.


----------



## military granny (26 Jan 2007)

Most of you know what mines all about. For those that don't it is a picture done by Silvia Pecota depicting an accident that took place in Kandahar last March. http://www.silviapecota.com/pages/PRINTS/Prints_CF.html


----------



## Burrows (27 Jan 2007)

My dog.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Jan 2007)

I just find my laughing pig humourous.


----------



## camochick (27 Jan 2007)

Mine is my devil cat. She hates everyone and thats why i love her!!!! It used to be her in Cdnaviators boot when she was a kitten but I thought her attack picture was cooler haha.


----------



## Trooper Hale (27 Jan 2007)

Mine is dead lame. "Hale" being my last name (wow! Insight already!). The photo is exciting though, its a brillant snap of what i think is my carrier (thus with me driving) coming through a little sandbank. I think its a deadly pic, it shows what much of Australia looks like. The Red sand, the scrub, you can almost feel how hot the county is in the photo. Its a great photo of a carrier _and_ its got me in it (my fragile ego needs some pampering sometimes).
I really ought to change my name...maybe i could be Captain Scarlet? But if i was called that i'd want to change my name again really soon. I just want to be familier to folks and keeping Hale does that. You look at a thread, read a response and say "What the hell is that stinking Aussie talking about? I wish he'd just shut up and get back in his hole".


----------



## George Wallace (27 Jan 2007)

Mine is a 'Germany Story'......but no one wants to hear about it.   :-[


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (27 Jan 2007)

:warstory:

Send, over...


----------



## RHFC_piper (27 Jan 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Mine is a 'Germany Story'......but no one wants to hear about it.   :-[



Ah, c'mon....  I put my helmet on and everything .. I'm ready for a war story.  ;D


Lets hear it.


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Jan 2007)

My avatar is of "Captain Scarlet", CGI style.  Boring it is, but there it is.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Jan 2007)

It is to following in the steps of all Instructors to provide other stimulus to the students/his troops to add to their Professional Development....OK......enough of the BS....it is a European Traffic Sign designating "End of All Restrictions".  (Not very characteristic of a Mod eh?......almost socialist.... :-\ )

Put those lines over a "60" and it would mean the end of the "60 Kmh Zone"....etc.

I'll come back with the Umleitung one next month.....perhaps.... ;D


----------



## Spartan (27 Jan 2007)

Just a good graphic I found once.


----------



## Trinity (27 Jan 2007)

I decided my previous animated avatar of two guys beating each other wasn't "quite on"
(despite the fact it was well liked)

So...  I found another animated gif thats suitably amusing.


----------



## NavalGent (27 Jan 2007)

Well, the whole reason I joined the forces was because of the cool hat... so when I saw Stewie have a sexy party while wearing the same hat, I figured it would be just perfect.


----------



## Rice0031 (27 Jan 2007)

My avatar is an operator, Bob, from the popular television show (I say popular because you are all now going to start watching it, as of reading this sentence) The Unit.. Just a fun show to watch, and I liked that particular pose, so there's the avatar for you.

I'm sure one day when I have cool pictures of me doing perhaps some interesting stuff it may find it's way up to the avatar area... until then, no dice!


----------



## Thompson_JM (27 Jan 2007)

Well my name is obviously a nickname of Thompson.

and my avatar was what happens when you have too much time in a tent in wainwright...

it was dubbed Haji-G and really the only goal was to make a few guys from TN Pl smile on an otherwise crappy day  

same reason we grew those awful moustaches!


----------



## CrazyCanuck (27 Jan 2007)

Well mine is just one I picked up from the Combat Camera website, even though I'm more into submarines I thought this was such a cool a$$ action shot of an Iroquois plowing through a wave I had to put it up.


----------



## mysteriousmind (27 Jan 2007)

Mine is  a tattoo I wish i had the courrage to get, 

As for my nick, well I just love it...used it since Ive use internet...

No big story about it.


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Jan 2007)

Okay so I changed mine, the good 'ole green white an pink  . As for the name, it is, well, my name, who would have thought ;D


----------



## kincanucks (27 Jan 2007)

Mine indicates that I drink too much Dark Rum and Scotch and cheer for the best hockey team in Canada.


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Jan 2007)

No real story to my avatar, just a pic of me sitting on the patio at Canada House (near the Cdn embassy in Kabul) when I was on tour.  I suppose I could've posted the pic of hubby and I with Guy Lafleur....is that Canadian enough?? And we're drinking Canadian beer, no less!!  :cheers:


----------



## armyvern (27 Jan 2007)

Well,

Mine is just...me.

I won't post it big because it's just scary to see me close-up.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (27 Jan 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> I won't post it big because it's just scary to see me close-up.



Stop fishin' for compliments    You know you got to be March and October in the calendar.


----------



## gaspasser (27 Jan 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Stop fishin' for compliments    You know you got to be March and October in the calendar.


Funny, I thought the pic of Vern at the Wadi patrol was kind of neat, all dressed up and a weapon toooo.  My kind of lady!!! 8)


----------



## zipperhead_cop (27 Jan 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> My kind of lady!!!



Waaaait for it....


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (27 Jan 2007)

Mine is just what I'd look like as a south park character


----------



## Dirt Digger (27 Jan 2007)

Mine represents my somewhat cynical nature.

If you choose to support or protest a cause, you might actually want to know something about it.  Otherwise, you just end up looking like an asshat.


----------



## 1feral1 (27 Jan 2007)

Mine has little explanation. 

Its a pic of me with the Iraqi flag which flew over Saddam's trial, at the Courthouse in the IZ, and was flying for his sentance date on 05 Nov 06. It just happened to fall into Aussie hands. Not a bad souvenir for the guy who has it (not me).

Cheers from a warm day (19C and sunny) in Baghdad,

Wes


----------



## proudnurse (27 Jan 2007)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> Mine is in protest of it being winter and having to wear socks.



I hear you, I only like to wear socks when I have to go outisde! Never been a big fan of them either! 

Well, for me sometimes I have a landscape picture for my avitar but when I changed it recently I could not resist to have Calvin and Hobbes. As for the "quote" section at the bottom here, I like poetry, and inspirational stuff so I usually put one of those on there  ;D

Rebecca


----------



## Groucho (27 Jan 2007)

Just changed mine today! Was using the TAC sign for sigs but that did not fix! Now its the RLC (Royal Logistics Corps) with  crossed signal flags! I am presently in the RLC (V) my trade is rad op and I am at the top of my trade as a RSI (Regimental Signals Instructor)! 
 As for the nickname I got it way back in 1986 when on Milcon in Meford as a new Pte in the 48th. The Sgt I was carrying the 25set for could not remember my name but I reminded him of Groucho Marx so it stuck ! The Sgt has just  finnished as the RSM of the 48th!


----------



## armyvern (27 Jan 2007)

Geez BYT did you just call me a lady?  8)

ZC,

Fishing for compliments?? What I meant by scary close-up was the right hook I could apply!!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (27 Jan 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> What I meant by scary close-up was the right hook I could apply!!



You just get hotter every post.... ;D


----------



## armyvern (27 Jan 2007)

Does that mean that I get 3 months in the upcoming _army.ca  _ fundraising calendar?  ;D


----------



## Rice0031 (27 Jan 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Well,
> Mine is just...me.
> I won't post it big because it's just scary to see me close-up.


Sure it is you? Looks like some old-school WWII propaganda to me!


----------



## armyvern (27 Jan 2007)

Yes!!

Excellent idea for an army.ca  calendar there Rice; we _army.ca _ girls can send in our _'historical re-enactment_' pics of our fore-runners in the pin-up department to Mike.


----------



## Yeoman (27 Jan 2007)

I love my regiment, so pro pat and all that good stuff!
that and I just haven't found a sweet pic of me, my shots usually turn out like crap.
Greg


----------



## Journeyman (27 Jan 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> *Yes!!
> Excellent idea for an army.ca calendar there Rice; we army.ca  girls can send in our 'historical re-enactment' pics of our fore-runners in the pin-up department to Mike. *



I'm looking forward to it!  >


----------



## armyvern (27 Jan 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to it!  >



Sorry, I don't qualify for that particular re-enactment. I'm not 'lazy.'  ;D


----------



## RHFC_piper (27 Jan 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to it!  >



This is either going to get messy or good...


----------



## Pea (27 Jan 2007)

..Uhh... Leave me out of this one!  > (Vern, my camera is broken...sorry   )

As for my avatar, it changes regularly. Lately it's a beautiful lily because they are my fave and I severely have cabin fever. My name, well that's a nickname I've had since high school since I was 4'11" for sooooooo long. When I finally broke the 5' mark I accepted I was doomed to be a shortass forever.


----------



## Franko (27 Jan 2007)

I change my avatar like whenever the mood strikes me....Borat is a funny guy, high five.

As for the name....just the old way of how Recce was done years ago.

Regards


----------



## joonrooj (27 Jan 2007)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Mine indicates that I drink too much Dark Rum and Scotch and cheer for the best hockey team in Canada. The Calgary Flames.


There I fixed it up for you kincanucks, you forgot to add the team name.


----------



## RangerRay (27 Jan 2007)

Mine is obviously the badge of my regiment when I was in.

As for my name, I have been three different kinds of rangers: Rocky Mountain Ranger, park ranger and forest officer (aka forest ranger).

 8)


----------



## MikeL (27 Jan 2007)

Mine is just a pic I took while behind the C6.


----------



## Haggis (27 Jan 2007)

Mine is a big hunk of Haggis under a helmet!


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Jan 2007)

With a mic too


----------



## condor888000 (27 Jan 2007)

Mine is actually the glider I first soloed in back in the summer of 2004. Ah the good times at Debert....


----------



## Springroll (27 Jan 2007)

Mine is my BMQ grad picture....I thought it turned out great!!


----------



## baudspeed (28 Jan 2007)

Standing on the boneville in utah after riding there on the klr650. That year i sold my house, quit my job, lost 50 lbs, dumped the finace, and got on the bike and decided to take a three week ride. Been having a blast ever since.


----------



## Kat Stevens (28 Jan 2007)

Me on my AEV leveling a ruined building to make room for an MGB build, Bosnia 97.


----------



## Wookilar (28 Jan 2007)

Got stuck with Wookilar on my 3's. Still stuck. It's from some Don Knotts movie (I think). Like all good nick names, I didn't pick it.

As for the avatar, I ran a paintball field/proshop for awhile and machined some custom gear. That was my logo (it's even registered)!

My quotes change on a semi-irregular basis.

Wook


----------



## gaspasser (28 Jan 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Geez BYT did you just call me a lady?  8)
> 
> ZC,
> 
> Fishing for compliments?? What I meant by scary close-up was the right hook I could apply!!


With those limp noodles???


----------



## gaspasser (28 Jan 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Yes!!
> 
> Excellent idea for an army.ca  calendar there Rice; we _army.ca _ girls can send in our _'historical re-enactment_' pics of our fore-runners in the pin-up department to Mike.


And the proceeds could go to either Mike for the upkeep of this site, or the Wounded Warrior Fund, or like others.
My 0.02   
Cheers


----------



## Journeyman (28 Jan 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> And the proceeds could go to either Mike for the upkeep of this site, or the Wounded Warrior Fund, or like others.


...or towards your hospitalization, after referring to The Librarian's arms as "limp noodles." I know who I'm bettin' on


----------



## gaspasser (28 Jan 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ...or towards your hospitalization, after referring to The Librarian's arms as "limp noodles." I know who I'm bettin' on


Heehee, But I know I can run faster scared than she can mad...Oopps, just let out my tactical secret... ;D


----------



## zipperhead_cop (28 Jan 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> But I know I can run faster scared than she can mad



Time for your secondment to the Force de frappe to be finished   ;D


----------



## Navy_Blue (28 Jan 2007)

Lots of Blue my first ship and one of my more memorable trips.  Thought the whole thing kinda fit the name.


----------



## Dissident (28 Jan 2007)

Its a good picture of me and it reminds me of a good time. Here is the rest of the Picture:







Joint Thunder 06, down in South Dakota.


----------



## TN2IC (28 Jan 2007)

Hey I know that guy with the black square.. him and I go waaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy back.


 :rofl:


----------



## SprCForr (28 Jan 2007)

A pic of the old EOD Centre #24 (CFB Chilliwack) sticker.

Thanks again Kat!


----------



## Kat Stevens (28 Jan 2007)

Glad the scan worked out as well as it did.


----------



## Sig_Des (28 Jan 2007)

I just don't really have an imagination...well, that, or, I'd keep changing it around.


----------



## navymich (28 Jan 2007)

Originally, when I was navymich, I had this avatar:





It came about because I was told by a friend that my ship was "just a tugboat".  When I transferred to Air Force, I decided to stay on the same cartoonish theme and thus came up with Budgie.





I also change things around temporarily for holidays and special occasions.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (28 Jan 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Originally, when I was navymich, I had this avatar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Mich did you see that Denny Doherty...ex Mama and Papa and former Harbour Master on Theodore Tugboat passed away?? His funeral was yesterday here in Halifax...RIP


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Jan 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Originally, when I was navymich, I had this avatar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what would it be if you were army?   Michael laughs at the possible images that came to mind


----------



## navymich (28 Jan 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Hey Mich did you see that Denny Doherty...ex Mama and Papa and former Harbour Master on Theodore Tugboat passed away?? His funeral was yesterday here in Halifax...RIP



I hadn't heard that IHS.  Thank you for passing it on.



			
				Michael Baker said:
			
		

> And what would it be if you were army?



NOT going to happen....EVER!  LOL


----------



## c.jacob (28 Jan 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> And what would it be if you were army?



There's always Thomas the tank engine.


----------



## NL_engineer (28 Jan 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> And what would it be if you were army?   Michael laughs at the possible images that came to mind



Shall we take the shovel from you now or later??? ;D

My name is just the Provence I am from, and my trade

As for my avatar it is prone to change when I get around to it: now it is just the engineer tack sign, it was a mine poster, DM21, and the Engineer cap badge. It has now changed to an improvised beehive  ;D (I know there is a couple of other members that were on the range when I made it).

here is the actual pic


----------



## Trinity (28 Jan 2007)

If Mich went army... her avatar would be


----------



## TN2IC (28 Jan 2007)

"x" marks the spot...?   


Cancel my last..


----------



## zipperhead_cop (28 Jan 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> If Mich went army... her avatar would be



Or:


----------



## geo (28 Jan 2007)

I is what I is and see no reason to change mine..............


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Jan 2007)

Mine rotates from my rank, to my units crest, to my capbadge


----------



## 211RadOp (29 Jan 2007)

Mine is my current Regiment's crest. The quote is from  Lt Alcock, as was printed in a newpaper, after he was wounded in the sandbox last year.


----------



## timma (29 Jan 2007)

My avatar is the sten gun because I just like it for some reason.


----------



## armyvern (29 Jan 2007)

And mine has changed back to the ultimate Librarian look today.


----------



## Teflon (29 Jan 2007)

Mine is just my rifle company logo, A company 1 PPCLI


----------



## muffin (29 Jan 2007)

Mine is the DNDLearn Splashpage Logo - because it is a main component of my job here at RMC for OPME


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Jan 2007)

muffin said:
			
		

> Mine is the DNDLearn Splashpage Logo - because it is a main component of my job here at RMC for OPME


So YOU'RE behind DNDLearn, eh?


----------



## aesop081 (29 Jan 2007)

muffin said:
			
		

> for OPME



Thank god i'm done with that stuff


----------



## William Webb Ellis (29 Jan 2007)

Mine well....I thought a picture of a fella with a snapped leg was neat.......and it fits the name.....


----------



## muffin (29 Jan 2007)

Hauptmann Scharlachrot said:
			
		

> So YOU'RE behind DNDLearn, eh?



I am not behind it  HAHA - That guy is upstairs  - I just try to make OPME "run within it" lol


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (29 Jan 2007)

My name is pretty self explanatory I think.  Most PRes Armoured Recce units seem to be unofficially referred to as Mud Recce it seems.  I also like the initials so I can change to Mukluk Repair Man when the mood strikes.

Ref the avatar?  Current one sort of points to...what we see and are told in the military sometimes doesn't make sense, so make sense out of it and carry on...or something like that.  Something I hope the trainees here pick up along the way.  I like the Short Bus one too, just to point out I am a little fish in a big pond, just ridin' the bus of CDF as applied by "Higher Command" sometimes.

Quote is one I liked by Franklin D. Roosevelt...


----------



## Reccesoldier (29 Jan 2007)

It's actualy a close likeness as some can attest to  ;D


----------



## zipperhead_cop (29 Jan 2007)

Reccesoldier said:
			
		

> It's actualy a close likeness as some can attest to  ;D



Your head looks like an octagon?   ???


----------



## Franko (29 Jan 2007)

Reccesoldier said:
			
		

> It's actualy a close likeness as some can attest to  ;D



Yep....the crack gives it away!      ;D

Regards


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jan 2007)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Yep....the crack gives it away!      ;D



One hatch too many.....  ;D


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (29 Jan 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> And mine has changed back to the ultimate Librarian look today.



Ah just when we were getting used to the tough chick routine.  ;D


----------



## armyvern (29 Jan 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Ah just when we were getting used to the tough chick routine.  ;D



Careful now, it could be switched back in an instant!!  ;D


----------



## Good2Golf (29 Jan 2007)

In my off time, I'm a big fan of horsepower...and golf (for recreation, I shoot a 95....and about the same on the back nine.)  I love the racing carts -- that combined with a very popular saying at work...good to go!

Always wear your seat belt, folks...and hold onto the sand wedge, you never want to be without your sand wedge!

G2G


----------



## jranrose (29 Jan 2007)

The avatar I am using goes back to my company logo 1RCR bravo coy during the late 1980's while part of the Special Service Force.


----------



## Rocketryan (29 Jan 2007)

My old Avatar was the Connaught Crest. I went there for a camp and basically the picture reminded me of the food. (I really love the food there!!)


The current one is my cadet squadron. 121 Red Arrows.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (30 Jan 2007)

The one I have (at the time of this post) is just.... well.. how do I put this?.....True.


----------

